# UFS2 SU+J & gmirror, a good idea?



## vertexSymphony (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi !!
I'm here again to ask a question about this particular topic I couldn't find information about on the internet.

I recently switched my ZFS system to a UFS2 SU+J setup, as I have a spare disk, I though it would be "cute" to have a fall-back disk and a little boost in performance; So I gmirrored only the data and swap partitions with the "load" balance algorithm.

Recently I had a power outage (which I gotta say that is really *weird*) and when the system rebooted, the journal kicked in and everything was in place; but gmirror was re-syncing the whole partition again and that takes *a lot* of time.

My question is: is it really necessary to re-sync after a power outage when using UFS SU+J?

Regards.

PS: I'm not using gjournal, just the UFS journal.


----------

